# Trail Camera help



## H20-FowlHunter (Aug 8, 2008)

I need some help with picking out a trail camera. We have a cabin on the other side of the state that has A LOT of wildlife action and i'm planning on hunting there A LOT for elk, deer, turkeys, and the rare mountain lion (tracks in the back yard).

Since it is on the other side of the state i was wondering if there was any way to connect the trail camera to a internet signal that would automatically upload the pictures to a website like photobucket or e-mail the pictures.

Also, the trail camera will only be max 75 yards from the cabin so i was wondering if anyone knows a way to run power to the trail camera via an electrical outlit.


----------

